# مطلوب مندوبين لشركة ندى ماس بجميع دول العالم



## amy lee (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حابة اعرفكم بنفسي 


اولا" 


انا ندى ماس أخصائية الاعشاب والنباتات الطبية 

وصاحبة شركة ماس للأستيراد والتصدير 

والقائمة على أعداد منتجات ماس بمعمل الشركة





للعمل كمندوبة لي لمنتجات ندى ماس


والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام قبل اي شىء 



شروط المندوبة المطلوبة في من ترشح نفسها مندوبة ان تكون امينة و تاجره معروفة وخبرة في تسويق المنتجات على النت 

وسيساعدها من قبلنا موظفون بشركة ماس يعملوا على نشر منتجاتنا وموقعنا موقع ندى ماس 

وأسامي وأرقام مندوباتنا في اكثر 

700 منتدى كما أني سأضع اسمها ورقمها بالموقع للدعاية لها 


فمن تجد في نفسها مستوفية الشروط مراسلتنا وأرسال سيرة ذاتية 


شكرا" لحسن متابعتكم وأضاء الله نور قلبه من يرفع الموضوع بدعوة طيبة 



مع تحياتي مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس للأستيراد والتصدير عامة وتصدير منتجات ندى ماس خاصة 



وهذا الموضوع منقولا" عنها وعن لسانها 







للتواصل
​​
[/COLOR][/SIZE]

[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[/SIZE][/COLOR][/[/COLO
​

مع تحياتي مندوبة ني ماس


----------



## amy lee (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبين لشركة ندى ماس بجميع دول العالم*

استغفر الله والحمد لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لآ إلـه إلاآنت سبحآنك آني كنت من آلظآلمين


----------



## amy lee (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مندوبين لشركة ندى ماس بجميع دول العالم*

اللهم ءاتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------

